# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Man found hanging from tree in Greene County

## Roadmaster

Another hanging.

http://www.11alive.com/story/news/lo...unty/27131687/

They haven't said race yet.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Another hanging.
> 
> http://www.11alive.com/story/news/lo...unty/27131687/
> 
> They haven't said race yet.


Obviously a Swede

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

His picture is at the link.  It's a mug shot.  Yes he is black.

----------


## Roadmaster

Police identify black man found hanging from tree in Greene County, Ga., as 43-year-old Roosevelt Champion III -

Police say initial investigation finds there's nothing to suggest foul play at scene in Greene County, Ga., where black man found hanging from tree.

If it has been a white guy it wouldn't have been important only on local news.

----------


## Calypso Jones

two clues. MLK boulevard. Nothing good ever happens on any boulevard named MLK and then Roosevelt.   seriously.    Just call me racist.   LOLOLOLOL

----------

Daily Bread (05-11-2015),DonGlock26 (05-12-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I need ice cream...maybe pie too but definitely ice cream.

----------


## sooda

> Police identify black man found hanging from tree in Greene County, Ga., as 43-year-old Roosevelt Champion III -
> 
> Police say initial investigation finds there's nothing to suggest foul play at scene in Greene County, Ga., where black man found hanging from tree.
> 
> If it has been a white guy it wouldn't have been important only on local news.


I think that's Greensboro, Georgia near Lake Oconee where Reynolds Plantation is located.

They have no problem stating that he was a black man.

http://thegrio.com/2015/05/11/black-...-tree-georgia/

----------


## garyo



----------


## Dan40

Black males have been the "low hanging fruit," for some years now.

----------


## East of the Beast

> 


seriously dude that is in poor taste.

----------


## garyo

How PC of you, in the future I'll stick my head up my ass and pretend lynchings never happened, 
*Kumbaya*

----------


## Dan40

> seriously dude that is in poor taste.


Whereas a fully toasted and looted, Baltimore and Ferguson,,,,,,,,IS,,,,,,,,in good taste?

----------

garyo (05-11-2015),Old Ridge Runner (05-12-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Whereas a fully toasted and looted, Baltimore and Ferguson,,,,,,,,IS,,,,,,,,in good taste?


of course not,it's equally offensive but a picture of a hanged person no matter the race especially if we don't know why they were hanged is in poor taste IMO.

----------


## garyo

> of course not,it's equally offensive but a picture of a hanged person no matter the race especially if we don't know why they were hanged is in poor taste IMO.


You're entitled to your opinion, but if mine offends you I'm not.

----------


## Katzndogz

Many people were hanged.  Most, even the black ones, deserved it.

----------

garyo (05-11-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> You're entitled to your opinion, but if mine offends you I'm not.


@gyro
And what opinion would that be?

----------


## garyo

> @gyro
> And what opinion would that be?


And I need to clarify myself to you for what reason?

----------


## Toefoot

> Whereas a fully toasted and looted, Baltimore and Ferguson,,,,,,,,IS,,,,,,,,in good taste?


 @Dan40

How do you even come up with this shit? Sure, a toasted Baltimore is always in good taste...Damn Dan, whats up?

----------


## Toefoot

> And I need to clarify myself to you for what reason?



@gayro

Hey, it is your statement, want to puss out that is on you.

----------


## Calypso Jones

http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/project...ingsstate.html

stats on lynchings from 1865 to present, by state, by race.

----------


## garyo

> @gayro
> 
> Hey, it is your statement, want to puss out that is on you.


Want to be a  provocateur, arguing with libs is just pissing in a fan.

----------


## Toefoot

> Want to be a  provocateur, arguing with libs is just pissing in a fan.


@gyro

Sorry , you do not get to set the narrative. I have a AC and no fan let alone wanting to take a piss. I did notice that you are not willing to qualify your own statement.

Why is that? Me, I own my words.

----------


## garyo

> @gyro
> 
> Sorry , you do not get to set the narrative. I have a AC and no fan let alone wanting to take a piss. I did notice that you are not willing to qualify your own statem
> Why is that? Me, I own my words.


I can set anything I want to, you can't... Big old stretch...............

----------


## Calypso Jones

no poster is required to explain or justify his position unless he chooses to do so.   It is what it is.

----------

garyo (05-11-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> I can set anything I want to, you can't... Big old stretch...............


 @garyo

Set away then garyo, what ever that means but I find your deflection somewhat lazy. You made a statement that you wish not to own.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

What children!!!

----------


## Toefoot

> no poster is required to explain or justify his position unless he chooses to do so.   It is what it is.


 @Calypso Jones

Then so be it, no problem if he can not explain what he types.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @garyo
> 
> Set away then garyo, what ever that means but I find your deflection somewhat lazy. You made a statement that you wish not to own.


he owns it because it is posted with his name. You appear to want him to expound on it.  He doesn't have to.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (05-12-2015),Rutabaga (05-11-2015)

----------


## Toefoot

> he owns it because it is posted with his name. You appear to want him to expound on it.  He doesn't have to.


OK?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> You're entitled to your opinion, but if mine offends you I'm not.


this is apparently what you want gary to qualify.    It wasn't even addressed to  you.

----------


## Toefoot

> this is apparently what you want gary to qualify.    It wasn't even addressed to  you.


 @Calypso Jones

Is this the standard? Then how does one debate on a political forum? Better yet, how do you( Calypso)  ask a question without being addressed in a public forum?

----------


## garyo

> OK?


You are a typical lib, thick and argumentative, you are Trolling for for a fight, but in real life you are probably sitting in your parents basement in your dirty underwear waiting on your check, I've made my way in life and have paid your way too.

----------


## Toefoot

@ garyo

Now I am a Lib? Oh boy, do you even care to qualify this statement or is this just some random thought?






> You are a typical lib, thick and argumentative, you are Trolling for for a fight, but in real life you are probably sitting in your parents basement in your dirty underwear waiting on your check, I've made my way in life and have paid your way too.

----------


## garyo

> @ garyo
> 
> Now I am a Lib? Oh boy, do you even care to qualify this statement or is this just some random thought?


At least I'm capable of thought, not narrative.

----------


## Toefoot

> At least I'm capable of thought, not narrative.


 @garyo

Good, now we are moving forward, you state you are capable of thought which leads me back to my original question?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Guys. I'm trying to be fair here.  Toe, Your question was not debate but you are asking gary to defend something that seems to be obvious.   And actually , gary doesn't have to engage in debate if he doesn't want to.

I am not seeing a clear path here.

I don't even see at this point how it relates to the topic.

----------


## garyo

> @garyo
> 
> Good, now we are moving forward, you state you are capable of thought which leads me back to my original question?


You've never had an original thought, you are nothing but a Troll, but I would be glad to hear your opinion.

----------


## Toefoot

> Guys. I'm trying to be fair here.  Toe, Your question was not debate but you are asking gary to defend something that seems to be obvious.   And actually , gary doesn't have to engage in debate if he doesn't want to.
> 
> I am not seeing a clear path here.


 @Calypso Jones

Fair enough, no one held a gun to his head demanding answers. It was a simple question not so simple to answer.

----------


## garyo

> Guys. I'm trying to be fair here.  Toe, Your question was not debate but you are asking gary to defend something that seems to be obvious.   And actually , gary doesn't have to engage in debate if he doesn't want to.
> 
> I am not seeing a clear path here.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even see at this point how it relates to the topic.




Thanks Calypso, This guy may catch up but he will never catch on.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Toe.  It was so simple it required no explanation.    Am I missing something here that you seem to be focusing on that I don't  see?

----------


## Toefoot

> You've never had an original thought, you are nothing but a Troll, but I would be glad to hear your opinion.



Never? I am no troll and your silence to the question validates who is the troll.

----------


## Toefoot

> Toe.  It was so simple it required no explanation.    Am I missing something here that you seem to be focusing on that I don't  see?


 @Calypso Jones


Why do you feel the need to speak for him? Am I missing something?

----------


## garyo

It was put back to you and you now call me a Troll, you are being a mind less boor,

----------


## garyo

> Never? I am no troll and your silence to the question validates who is the troll.


You are so out of it, you never had a question, just an opinion, learn to debate in a proper fashion, it's quite obvious you are not educated , just opinionated, but scratch your unattended balls, I hope your mother wont... LMFAO

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @Calypso Jones
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to speak for him? Am I missing something?


I am not speaking for him. IF I WERE, I would be answering the question that you think you put to him.   I don't see a question that can be answered.  Would you like to rephrase something substantial and put it to him.  If not for him then to clear up the confusion I have about what you're after??

----------


## Toefoot

> It was put back to you and you now call me a Troll, you are being a mind less boor,


 @garyo

Maybe, but I am not the one deflecting. I can see that no real exchange will take place but look forward to our next thread encounter. I also find it odd that a mod would lay cover for such a simple question.

So much for thread topic.

----------


## garyo

> I am not speaking for him. IF I WERE, I would be answering the question that you think you put to him.   I don't see a question that can be answered.  Would you like to rephrase something substantial and put it to him.  If not for him then to clear up the confusion I have about what you're after??


A lost mental midget.

----------


## Toefoot

> I am not speaking for him. IF I WERE, I would be answering the question that you think you put to him.   I don't see a question that can be answered.  Would you like to rephrase something substantial and put it to him.  If not for him then to clear up the confusion I have about what you're after??


 @Calypso Jones


All is good, another day will come. Thanks Calypso Jones for your input.

----------


## garyo

> @Calypso Jones
> 
> 
> All is good, another day will come. Thanks Calypso Jones for your input.


My goodness, you must be frustrated, I'm going to bed

----------


## Rutabaga

> I need ice cream...maybe pie too but definitely ice cream.


somebody say pie? :Hammertime:

----------


## Rutabaga

> seriously dude that is in poor taste.


i find the lynching to be in poor taste...

the picture of a lynching is historic,,if only to show that the democrats really lynched blacks.

----------

garyo (05-11-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/project...ingsstate.html
> 
> stats on lynchings from 1865 to present, by state, by race.



well looky there,,arizona lynched 31 people,,,all WHITE...

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @Calypso Jones
> 
> 
> All is good, another day will come. Thanks Calypso Jones for your input.


alright.   I'm sure it will.

----------


## Calypso Jones

lynchings are not singular to American history.  It was/is a world wide phenomenon.  Rather than keep re-iterating the problem of lynchings in this country, why can't we recognize that we put a stop to it whereas other societies HAVE NOT.    NO country in the world has done more to eradicate slavery and promote race relations than the US...UNTIL 2008.

----------

Rutabaga (05-11-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

gary.  Behave yourself.

----------

Trinnity (05-11-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

I have something to say here about kerfuffles over photos and whether they're understood, offensive, or even clearly perceived. I make no correlation or comment regarding the photo of the hanged black man. Instead, I'm reminded of a famous photo taken in Saigon during the Vietnam War.



People see this and assume this man was a victim. He most certainly wasn't. For the sake of time, I'll use a quote to explain what really went on there.

Looking at this image out of context, it appears as though an officer is gunning down an innocent prisoner, perhaps even a civilian. You are apparently witnessing a savage war crime. That is the reason this image was adopted by anti-war protesters as an indictment against the Vietnam War. Without understanding the background, there is no reason to think that is not the case. It seems like yet another image showing someone acting horrifically and immorally during war time. But, when you learn the story behind the man who is being executed in this photo, the image and the reasoning behind the execution becomes a little bit clearer.

This man’s name was Nguyen Van Lem, but he was also known as Captain Bay Lop.  Lem was no civilian; he was a member of the Viet Cong. Not just any member, either, he was an assassin and the leader of a Viet Cong death squad who had been targeting and killing South Vietnamese National Police officers and their families.

Lem’s team was attempting to take down a number of South Vietnamese officials. They may have even been plotting to kill the shooter himself, Major General Nguyen Ngoc Loan. It is said that Lem had recently been responsible for the murder of one of Loan’s most senior officers, as well as the murder of the officer’s family.

According to accounts at the time, when South Vietnamese officers captured Lem, he was more or less caught in the act, at the site of a mass grave. This grave contained the bodies of no less than seven South Vietnamese police officers, as well as their families, around 34 bound and shot bodies in total. Eddie Adams, the photojournalist who took the shot, backs up this story. Lem’s widow also confirmed that her husband was a member of the National Liberation Front (Viet Cong), and that he disappeared before the beginning of the Tet Offensive.

After being captured with the bodies during the Tet Offensive, Nguyen Van Lem was taken to Major General Ngoc Loan. In a street in Saigon, Loan executed Lem with his .38 caliber Smith & Wesson.
http://www.todayifoundout.com/index....ecution-photo/
So as you can see, it wasn't a war crime but a bad man getting exactly what he deserved. Again, I make no correlation to the hanging photo, either expressed or implied. There is none because I know nothing about the background of the other photo. 

I will say plainly, people are often taught wrongly about history in school, and in fact, this picture was used extensively by anti-war protesters.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-12-2015),Rutabaga (05-11-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Eloquent.

----------


## Rutabaga

> lynchings are not singular to American history.  It was/is a world wide phenomenon.  Rather than keep re-iterating the problem of lynchings in this country, why can't we recognize that we put a stop to it whereas other societies HAVE NOT.    NO country in the world has done more to eradicate slavery and promote race relations than the US...UNTIL 2008.



thats right!

we give them setasides and benifits not given to whites [males],,we coddle and ignore their racism because others do it also..enough is enough...

they openly target whites to kill,,their leaders call for the killings and nobody shoots these motherfuckers in the head, let alone lynches them...

time for change again...and politics has zero to do with it.

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40
> 
> How do you even come up with this shit? Sure, a toasted Baltimore is always in good taste...Damn Dan, whats up?


Perhaps you could contact someone and beg them to give you something,,,,anything,,,, intelligent to post.

Or you could just go shit in your hat.  I can see no profit in any further discourse with idiots.

Adios SFB.

----------


## Trinnity

> Another hanging.


Have you heard any more about this, @roadmaster?

----------


## sooda

Wasn't this hanging a suicide?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> lynchings are not singular to American history.  It was/is a world wide phenomenon.  Rather than keep re-iterating the problem of lynchings in this country, why can't we recognize that we put a stop to it whereas other societies HAVE NOT.    NO country in the world has done more to eradicate slavery and promote race relations than the US...UNTIL 2008.


HOW are lynchings different from black gangsta thugs killing ofays at random?  Or for perceived slights?  Or for erotic entertainment? (Find her, force her, fill her fulla holes; ferget her forever...fuckin white bitch-ho)

The posted photo is of dubious taste.  But ten times as dubious is these hominids' sense of high dudgeon...when they have slaughtered a hundred times as many whites, also outside the law...

----------


## Micketto

> You are so out of it, you never had a question, just an opinion, learn to debate in a proper fashion, it's quite obvious you are not educated , just opinionated, but scratch your unattended balls, I hope your mother wont... LMFAO


He had a question you refused to answer... then thank the local mod for sticking up for you, saying you don't have to... then continue with your childish, and very allowed, insults.

What a place.

----------


## Micketto

> Wasn't this hanging a suicide?


Yes.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> He had a question you refused to answer... then thank the local mod for sticking up for you, saying you don't have to... then continue with your childish, and very allowed, insults.
> 
> What a place.


What was the question. Please post it here and I"LL SCREAM for an answer.  I'll wait.

----------


## Dan40

> He had a question you refused to answer... then thank the local mod for sticking up for you, saying you don't have to... then continue with your childish, and very allowed, insults.
> 
> What a place.


He was ignoring the provocation of a troll.    CJ and garyo could see that.  I could see that.

Ray Charles could see that.

You should have seen that.

----------


## Micketto

> What was the question. Please post it here and I"LL SCREAM for an answer.  I'll wait.


I was just reading through the exchange.

Toefoot said he asked a question, you said that question didn't have to be answered... as Garyo just sat insulting Toefoot.

My concern is not an answer or a question... I was just forcing Garyo to look at his own behavior.

----------


## Ginger

I like to watch

----------


## Micketto

> He was ignoring the provocation of a troll.    CJ and garyo could see that.  I could see that.
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
> 
> You should have seen that.


No, this was in reference to Toefoot.

I know him from elsewhere.... he is not a troll.


Seems he just asked the guy what opinion he was accusing someone of holding. Simple enough, no?
To which insults and a non-answer were delivered.

----------


## Toefoot

@Dan40

No, it was a simple question that seemed to confuse ones thinking and opinion. Nothing complicated for most people.




> He was ignoring the provocation of a troll.    CJ and garyo could see that.  I could see that.
> 
> Ray Charles could see that.
> 
> You should have seen that.

----------


## Dan40

> No, this was in reference to Toefoot.
> 
> I know him from elsewhere.... he is not a troll.
> 
> 
> Seems he just asked the guy what opinion he was accusing someone of holding. Simple enough, no?
> To which insults and a non-answer were delivered.


He is a troll.  He attempts to engage me and then vanishes.  Comes back with a new issue, forgetting he never responded to the last.

I put him on ignore as a worthless lying liberal troll.  And there he will stay.

Sad you cannot see a troll when he is so obvious.

----------


## Toefoot

@Dan40

Please stop lying, I am right here. 




> He is a troll.  He attempts to engage me and then vanishes.  Comes back with a new issue, forgetting he never responded to the last.
> 
> I put him on ignore as a worthless lying liberal troll.  And there he will stay.
> 
> Sad you cannot see a troll when he is so obvious.

----------


## Micketto

> He is a troll.  He attempts to engage me and then vanishes.  Comes back with a new issue, forgetting he never responded to the last.
> 
> I put him on ignore as a worthless lying liberal troll.  And there he will stay.
> 
> Sad you cannot see a troll when he is so obvious.


Oh... I do.

----------


## Micketto

> @Dan40
> 
> Please stop lying, I am right here.


Boy you are under _his_ skin, eh?

What did you do... ask him not to use the N word?    :Wink:

----------


## Toefoot

@Micketto

I asked him to stop shitting on forum members and threads a while back, seems he got butt hurt. No big deal, he seems to believe I am a liberal as his defense to everything.

Guess I will have to go home tonight and explain to my wife my sudden change in political ideology.   :Smile: 




> Boy you are under _his_ skin, eh?
> 
> What did you do... ask him not to use the N word?

----------

Micketto (05-12-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Have you heard any more about this, @roadmaster?


 No, only that they so far have ruled it not suspicious.

----------


## Dan40

> Boy you are under _his_ skin, eh?
> 
> What did you do... ask him not to use the N word?


Your N word is naavete.  And this is not your first demonstration of naivete.

----------


## old wood

> two clues. MLK boulevard. Nothing good ever happens on any boulevard named MLK and then Roosevelt.   seriously.    Just call me racist.   LOLOLOLOL


 Okay... I probably have called you racistst a few times.. but yeah... ....Roosevelt Collier is typically a black guy name (but so is Calypso Jones) and in areas I know the MLK blvd tends to be in a Black area.. not the local Chinatown or whatever.

The rather few details do not say much.   Nothing to indicate suicide or Homicide.     Well... were it a white guy.. a female..a Hispanic... it's news but ..mostly local until  such time as there seems to be some story to what happened and why.  People DIE (a lot) and  cases where there's a STORY to it... are when it is NEWS outside the area.

----------


## lostbeyond

Did I tell this pre-Union Dutch-Belgian joke?  The Belgian border patrol guys find a man hanging off a tree at the Belgian side of the Dutch border.  They say: "ah, can't be bothered with papers, let's hang him over on the other tree, that one is at the Dutch side", and they do that.  In an hour, the Dutch border patrol sees the man hangin on their tree.  They say: "these must have been the Belgians they are such cruel peasants, executing people like this, let's hang him over the Belgian side", and they do that.  Next hour, the Belgian patrol returns and sees the man hanging back in Belgium.  They say "what this idiot hanged himself again!".  HEHEHEHEHE

----------


## Dan40

> Did I tell this pre-Union Dutch-Belgian joke?  The Belgian border patrol guys find a man hanging off a tree at the Belgian side of the Dutch border.  They say: "ah, can't be bothered with papers, let's hang him over on the other tree, that one is at the Dutch side", and they do that.  In an hour, the Dutch border patrol sees the man hangin on their tree.  They say: "these must have been the Belgians they are such cruel peasants, executing people like this, let's hang him over the Belgian side", and they do that.  Next hour, the Belgian patrol returns and sees the man hanging back in Belgium.  They say "what this idiot hanged himself again!".  HEHEHEHEHE


Don't give up your day job.....................

----------


## Rudy2D

> Don't give up your day job.....................


Don't buy a Tom-Tom GPS.  Made in Belgium.  POS.

----------

JustPassinThru (05-19-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Don't buy a Tom-Tom GPS.  Made in Belgium.  POS.


Yup.  And our friend here, from that area...complains they don't pay software kludge-writers enough.

I have a Tom-Tom.  When it break-breaks, it's gonna get thrown out-out.

CRAP.

----------

